# Interesting, maybe disturbing, facts



## Tf'd Toucan (Oct 18, 2012)

I you go anywhere on the internet you can find some pretty interesting facts... anything from
Alpha Clown fish turn to girls if the only female dies
Chickens grow twice as fast and twice as big from chemical feeds
Not all objects work with a touch screen because electrical currents work them.  Hence fingers and rubber

what else do you have to share


----------



## Hinalle K. (Oct 18, 2012)

If humans were to turn to females when they couldn't find a mate the whole basement dweller community would ironically become an all-girl one


----------



## Ricky (Oct 18, 2012)

If everyone were to kill just one person nobody would be left.


----------



## Ames (Oct 18, 2012)

Consuming pork can lead to a case of brain-eating worms.

Getting water up your nose can lead to an incurable and inevitably terminal case of brain-eating amoeba.

Nature hates your shit.


----------



## FenrirUlv (Oct 18, 2012)

DAMMIT JAMES. I was gonna say the water thing D:


----------



## BouncyOtter (Oct 18, 2012)

You alternate breathing in through your left and right nostrils every 20-30 minutes because swell bodies become engorged in your nasal cavity and force air into the other side of your nose.  This prevents the mucosal surface from drying out.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 18, 2012)

There is no gold in Fort Knox.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 18, 2012)

An okapi can give itself a rimjob.


----------



## Day Coydog (Oct 18, 2012)

Butterflies cannot fly if their body temperature is less than 86 degrees.

It is unlawful to kiss for more that 5 minutes in the state of Iowa.


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 18, 2012)

Awright, you're gonna have to back up the "no gold in fort knox" one


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 18, 2012)

Little tiny insects live under your skin and in the pores of your eyelashes and eat your skin cells.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 18, 2012)

Feet have 500,000 sweat glands and produce up to a pint of sweat every day.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 19, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Feet have 500,000 sweat glands and produce up to a pint of sweat every day.



...the fuck?

Where does it go?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> ...the fuck?
> 
> Where does it go?



All into your shoes and socks... XP


----------



## Mayonnaise (Oct 19, 2012)

Some tribes in Papua New Guinea (Sambia, Etoro, Baruya, etc) practices ritualized semen ingestion. Younger males are expected to drink as much as possible to become strong and virile. Only unmarried men are allowed to give their semen to younger ones though.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 19, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Feet have 500,000 sweat glands and produce up to a pint of sweat every day.


That is so fucking hot.




KatmanDu said:


> Awright, you're gonna have to back up the "no gold in fort knox" one


lol I know, I was watching some stupid shit on history channel earlier about Fort Knox conspiracy theories.


----------



## badlands (Oct 19, 2012)

it is possible to walk on custard


----------



## Tykoe (Oct 19, 2012)

Hippo milk is pink.


----------



## jorinda (Oct 19, 2012)

Yout body contains 10 times more microorganisms (bacteria, fungi etc.) than own body cells.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 19, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> If humans were to turn to females



OHOHOHOHO

IS FAHNNY BECAUSE MISOGYNY


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2012)

A foreskin taken from a baby can be used in a lab to grow enough skin to cover three basketball courts and this skin is used to treat burn patients.


----------



## BRN (Oct 19, 2012)

Ricky said:


> If everyone were to kill just one person nobody would be left.


You'd have about 50% left, surely?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2012)

Unless everyone kills someone before they get killed by someone else, in which case it's likely that only one person would be left.


----------



## BRN (Oct 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Unless everyone kills someone before they get killed by someone else, in which case it's likely that only one person would be left.



So does 'everyone kill one person' or does 'everyone who kills a person get killed'?


My own suggestion: For the population of the world to stay the same, every single person has to parent two children.


----------



## ADF (Oct 19, 2012)

d.batty said:


> lol I know, I was watching some stupid shit on history channel earlier about Fort Knox conspiracy theories.



"Central banks stand ready to lease gold in increasing quantities should the price rise."

-Alan Greenspan

Testimony Before the Committee on Banking and Financial Services, U.S. House of Representatives July 24, 1998.

In short the Fort Knox conspiracy theory is that the Fed uses a leasing loophole to sell gold into the market in order to suppress the gold price (while it is counted as only leased on their books), because gold is a competitor and threat to the dollar and keeping the price down makes the dollar look more desirable as a currency. Gold has been an inflation hedge for millennia, yet its price varies very little decades after the US government intervened in the gold market in the 1980s?

Quite frankly I wouldn't put anything past America when it comes to gold. Most of America's gold was stolen from the rest of the world, deposits from other countries that America refused to redeem after they cut the gold/dollar link. Because their con of issuing more dollars than there was gold to back it up in order to fund their wars was discovered and a run on the Fed started. The argued rational for America leaving the gold standard comes down to nothing more than covering their own ass after being found committing fraud against every other country on the planet.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Oct 19, 2012)

Day Coydog said:


> It is unlawful to kiss for more that 5 minutes in the state of Iowa.



I assume this is one of those things where they didn't draft a bill that became a law that said this, but there was probably a court case where the decision can be read into as "the way the person broke this law is by doing X," and X happens to be kissing for more than five minutes in Iowa. Usually when places have these "weird laws" that's all that they are and they usually read too much into something and leave out important details. But if this counts, the it's also illegal to drip dry dishes in Oregon and it's illegal to tell kids to stop playing in mud in California.


----------



## SpiralHorn (Oct 19, 2012)

> Some tribes in Papua New Guinea (Sambia, Etoro, Baruya, etc) practices  ritualized semen ingestion. Younger males are expected to drink as much  as possible to become strong and virile. Only unmarried men are allowed  to give their semen to younger ones though.



Ooh... I've been reading this book on the history of homosexuality in human societies, apparently this used to be very common world wide until western missionaries did everything they could to stamp it out. 

I guess the idea that semen is the direct cause of masculine traits makes sense if you don't know anything about hormones.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Oct 21, 2012)

*Calorie counts on nutrition fact labels arenâ€™t accurate.
*
*You have a higher chance of dying if your a lefty.*

*Yak's milk is pink.

Hippos sweat blood.

Tornadoes can form during the winter.

The longest recorded projectile vomiting is 27 feet.*

*A dentist invented the electric chair*.

*You are paralyzed when you sleep.*


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 21, 2012)

"The Antichrist" is actually a blanket term for someone who doesn't believe in Christ.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

all plants are liveing things (vegans beware!!) and fish is a meat


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 21, 2012)

Did you know that _male_ sea horsies give birth to their young?Ermagawd!


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 21, 2012)

Mameshiba facts are actually real.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 21, 2012)

Modern day blood-thinning drugs are actually made from a combination of rat poison and pig intestines.



PenningtontheSkunk said:


> You are paralyzed when you sleep.



And creepily enough when you're in a lucid dream, this can actually happen. You become paralyzed within the dream. Just because your mind is perceiving it as reality, doesn't mean you are fully and completely awake. You are awake _within _the dream, but not outside of it. Therefore, you feel like you're paralyzed and can't move.

Creepy. X___X


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 21, 2012)

That happens to  me sometimes when I nap at lunch @work. It isn't a pleasant feeling at all.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Your average human being has 5m hairs on their body, the same as a chimpanzee. Human hairs however are mostly vellus and therefore too fine to notice.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Oct 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Your average human being has 5m hairs on their body, the same as a chimpanzee. Human hairs however are mostly vellus and therefore too fine to notice.



O_O

*looks at the hairs on my legs and arms*

Good lord...


----------



## Aidy (Oct 21, 2012)

Furries are real


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 21, 2012)

Some species of amoeba build tiny shelters. http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_i7b8uo7QhNk/R-uIMujQZqI/AAAAAAAAAwA/r-OgHsYiwUo/s400/amoeba+house.jpg

The shelters are complete with sharp protective spikes and when the amoeba reproduces it provides the new cell with the building material to make its own shelter.


----------



## Cold Spaghetti (Oct 21, 2012)

After someone is beheaded, they can remain concious for up to thirty seconds. Some say it's a myth, but some experiments show proof.
Link: http://health.howstuffworks.com/human-body/systems/nervous-system/10-brain-myths6.htm


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Oct 21, 2012)

Tf'd Toucan said:


> I you go anywhere on the internet you can find some pretty interesting facts... anything from
> Alpha Clown fish turn to girls if the only female dies
> Chickens grow twice as fast and twice as big from chemical feeds
> Not all objects work with a touch screen because electrical currents work them.  Hence fingers and rubber
> ...


The females ARE the alphas.  Clownfish live in groups of one female and several males.  The female is the largest and controls the group, and has one mate.  She secretes hormones that keep the males from turning into females. (males on their own also turn into females)
If the female dies, her _mate _becomes the only female in the group, and therefore its leader.
Also, clownfish are huge ornery dicks.  They are super aggressive and territorial.  
I used to volunteer somewhere that had saltwater aquariums, and there were a few different species of clownfish.  One day, the tomato clownfish (significantly larger than the other species in the tanks) decided to kick the common clownfish out of their nice cushy carpet anemone.  They were forced to relocate to a smaller anemone.  The female was pissed about this and decided to take it out on her mate by beating the shit out of him all the time.  Eventually, he left her and lived in an empty corner all alone until he died a few months later (and btw had not turned into a female).
Eventually, the tomato clownfish decided to move to a different anemone and the common clownfish female got the carpet anemone back.  All was well until the skunk clownfish pair suddenly wanted that anemone.  The common clownfish had to go back to the small anemone, and both the skunk clowns and the tomato clown beat her up continuously.  Eventually we moved her to a different tank with no other clownfish and a whole bunch of anemones she could have to herself, and all was well.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 21, 2012)

not everyone is what they seem Â¬Â¬


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ's real name was Abba Bar Abbus. Jesus Christ is a Greek name.
There are 114 ridges on the edge of an American quarter. There are 110 on the edge of a dime.
It costs 3 1/2 cents to make a penny.
The "blue" in Blue Cheese is mold.
Everywhere in the world is in one direction or another from Kansas City.
It is illegal in the U.S. to ship live mice through the mail.
It is impossible to kill yourself by holding your breath. As soon as you pass out, your body will resume breathing normally.
It is possible to overdose on water (and no, not by drowning). It is called water poisoning, which results from your blood being too diluted, causing brain swelling and organ failure.
I am not wearing any underwear today.

All true facts.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 21, 2012)

there is no solid object, what we feel is the illusion of a solid object but is really atoms moving extremely fast to create "solid matter".


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 21, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> there is no solid object, what we feel is the illusion of a solid object but is really atoms moving extremely fast to create "solid matter".



I thought it was the atoms in the object repelling the atoms in our body that we felt.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 21, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> I thought it was the atoms in the object repelling the atoms in our body that we felt.


 it probably is i just like t sound smart but really just talk shit.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ never actually existed as we know him.
Planes never struck the World Trade Center or Pentagon, it was guided missiles and explosives planted inside that were altered to look like planes in filtered broadcast feeds.
The Nazis never actually had homicidal gas chambers.
The Zapruder film has changed hands numerous times over the years and has been doctored/edited. One of the owners was at the time the chief editor of Time Life and previously an army psychological operations founder.
During Project MKULTRA the CIA administered torture, psychological manipulation, and hallucinogenic drugs to unwilling American and Canadian citizens.


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 21, 2012)

TeenageAngst said:


> Jesus Christ never actually existed as we know him.
> Planes never struck the World Trade Center or Pentagon, it was guided missiles and explosives planted inside that were altered to look like planes in filtered broadcast feeds.
> The Nazis never actually had homicidal gas chambers.
> The Zapruder film has changed hands numerous times over the years and has been doctored/edited. One of the owners was at the time the chief editor of Time Life and previously an army psychological operations founder.
> During Project MKULTRA the CIA administered torture, psychological manipulation, and hallucinogenic drugs to unwilling American and Canadian citizens.



I see what you did there...


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

bbc telivison reported 911 10 minutes before it even happend Â¬Â¬ o well now to carry on in life like nothing happend


----------



## BRN (Oct 22, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> I thought it was the atoms in the object repelling the atoms in our body that we felt.



I think what's he's referring to is that atoms are like 99.99999% empty space, and hence that all of everything is 99.99999% empty. But what you've said is also true.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> there is no solid object, what we feel is the illusion of a solid object but is really atoms moving extremely fast to create "solid matter".



This is just changing what we mean when we say 'solid', not proving the object isn't solid. The laptop on my desk is as solid as it ever was, I just understand what 'solid' really means by inspecting its microstructure.



DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> bbc telivison reported 911 10 minutes  before it even happend Â¬Â¬ o well now to carry on in life like nothing  happend



Actually they didn't; it was a reporting error not time travel or international conspiracy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> Jesus Christ's real name was Abba Bar Abbus. Jesus Christ is a Greek name.



Interesting. Where'd you learn this?



> Everywhere in the world is in one direction or another from Kansas City.



I'm not sure I understand...



Ricky said:


> If everyone were to kill just one person nobody would be left.



That's a paradox.

Hypothetically speaking, the first person to ever be killed had to have killed someone.



DarthLeopard said:


> Little tiny insects live under your skin and in the pores of your eyelashes and eat your skin cells.



Insects?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2012)

It's not a paradox, we can all kill OURSELVES. Then everyone has killed 1 person and nobody is left out.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 22, 2012)

what if theres only one bullet?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 22, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> what if theres only one bullet?



what kind of retarded contribution is that


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 22, 2012)

rice has trace amount of arsenic in it


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2012)

DarthLeopard said:


> rice has trace amount of arsenic in it



Cherry pits and apple seeds contain cyanide, and are lethal if consumed in sufficient quantities.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 22, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Cherry pits and apple seeds contain cyanide, and are lethal if consumed in sufficient quantities.


there goes all the food i love.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 22, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Cherry pits and apple seeds contain cyanide, and are lethal if consumed in sufficient quantities.


[sufficient quantities being more whole apples than a single human could ever voluntarily consume]



DarthLeopard said:


> rice has trace amount of arsenic in it


Especially Bangladeshi rice, perhaps because of minerals in the rocks of the himalays being washed down stream from Nepal into the paddy fields. 
Further deforestation in Nepal may infact increase the concentration of arsenic in rice downriver, by increasing water run off and subsequent transportation of minerals.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 22, 2012)

Brain hurt. Why so smart?


----------



## Ames (Oct 22, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> [sufficient quantities being more whole apples than a single human could ever voluntarily consume]



Not really, it's surprising how little it takes to cause kidney failure.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 22, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> what if theres only one bullet?



Because before bullets, murder and war didn't exist.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 22, 2012)

According to the earlier games, the metallic boots worn by the Star Fox Team aren't 'boots' at all. They're prosthetic replacements for the sections of leg amputated to reduce the risk of blood supply to the brain being lost under high G-force maneuvers. 
(Why would this be a significant factor in space?)


----------



## Unsilenced (Oct 22, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> According to the earlier games, the metallic boots worn by the Star Fox Team aren't 'boots' at all. They're prosthetic replacements for the sections of leg amputated to reduce the risk of blood supply to the brain being lost under high G-force maneuvers.
> *(Why would this be a significant factor in space?)*



G-forces in a space battle would be insane. In atmospheric combat you can only turn or dive so hard without tearing the plane apart from air pressure on the wings. In space, theoretically the only things stopping you from spinning your star-fighter 180 degrees on a dime and shooting backwards are fuel supply and the fact that it might break the pilot's neck.


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 22, 2012)

[yt]wjsZbnTNB8c[/yt]




All my contributions to this thread compiled into one easy to watch video.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2012)

The last Japanese soldier from WW2, surrendered in 1974.


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 22, 2012)

Jesus was actually born in or before 3 BC.
The Hubble Space Telescope had to be no bigger than the width of two horses' butts.
73 is the 21st prime number. Its mirror, 37, is the 12th prime number. 21 contains the factors 7 and 3. 21 in binary is 10101 and 73 in binary is 1001001.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 23, 2012)

Suezotiger said:


> The Hubble Space Telescope had to be no bigger than the width of two horses' butts.



Of all the things to compare it to...


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 23, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> G-forces in a space battle would be insane. In atmospheric combat you can only turn or dive so hard without tearing the plane apart from air pressure on the wings. In space, theoretically the only things stopping you from spinning your star-fighter 180 degrees on a dime and shooting backwards are fuel supply and the fact that it might break the pilot's neck.



Of course real high-G aeroplanes use pressure-trousers that inflate to squeeze the blood back into the pilot's upper body when they're performing high-G turns. 

Amputation is just zealous even in a fictional world. x3



JamesB said:


> Not really, it's surprising how little it takes to cause kidney failure.



Stomach capacity is 2L. Each apple is, on average 0.10L .http://www.cigrjournal.org/index.php/Ejounral/article/view/1124
Apple seeds are, on average about 1gram and liberate 0.0007g cyanide each. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hydrogen_cyanide
A lethal dose is about 0.2g, or ~286 apple seeds.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_fast_can_potassium_cyanide_kill_you 
If we assume each apple can have at most 10 seeds then it takes ~>29 whole apples to kill you in one sitting.

That's more than 3 litres of apples, more than the amount it is physically possible to eat at once.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 24, 2012)

According to _The Encyclopedia of Unusual Sex Practices_ by Brenda Love (sure), _avisodomy_  is "the ancient practice of having sex with a bird. As the man is about  to orgasm he breaks the neck of the bird, causing the bird's cloaca  sphincter to constrict and spasm, thus creating pleasurable sensations  for the man."


----------



## Tykoe (Oct 24, 2012)

In Georgia it's illegal to have more than two sex toys per household.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 24, 2012)

If you were to fall into a black hole and look up out of it, you could actually see the future for a brief period of time before being stretched and torn apart into a single atomic strand that would then get ripped and separated into individual atoms.


----------



## Suezotiger (Oct 24, 2012)

Saylor said:


> If you were to fall into a black hole and look up out of it, you could actually see the future for a brief period of time before being stretched and torn apart into a single atomic strand that would then get ripped and separated into individual atoms.



And anyone watching you fall would never actually see you get to the event horizon.


----------

